# can´t conect to mirc efnet server



## leomusic (Nov 19, 2002)

I've tried to conect and always be rejected whith The message: 

Notice-- You need to install identd to use this server.

Please help


----------



## T-hug (Nov 28, 2002)

Try the help topic on the home page.


----------



## janer (Nov 28, 2002)

did u try all efnet scenes???
(paris etc..)


----------



## leomusic (Nov 28, 2002)

I have the same problem, have posted before  looking for help and there is nothing I can do yet.

How I´m going to surely conect to your famus (or infamous), efnet servers?
C'mon I'm not a newbie computer user and have such difficults to join the group. So whath is the case of the rest of members?


----------



## Angelical_1 (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm behind a router with port 113 blocked (I pretty sure) .. consequently it means connecting can take up to 3 mins.

The server I'm connected to IRC atm is:

irc.inet.tele.dk

so you'd type /server irc.inet.tele.dk 6667

Regards Angelical

(p.s. could you paste what the error is.. checking that you have fully read the IRC HELP link on the frontpage of Gbatemp.)


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 29, 2002)

easier . /server irc.efnet.net random 

Random takes place of the port and will automaticly switch to the fastest server


----------

